# 50 Cal BMG's



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

Made using actual once fired casings and once fired projectiles with either Parker or Cross style refills for the upcoming gun show.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08441-2.jpg


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 8, 2013)

those are really nice


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice Les. I have a couple 50's coming to play with. I am pretty pumped to give them a go. From what I have seen they don't look like they will be to difficult. I like the idea of being able to do them with a cross or parker insert. I may have to do one of each.

I love love your antler display. If you are good with it I may have to use that idea and do something similar with a couple pieces of antler that I have,


----------



## longbeard (Apr 8, 2013)

Sweet
i like your display


----------

